# 22lbs++ humpback carp..



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

again..figured what the hay, with the weather bein a bit chilly and wind from the north.. i went fishin anyways.. guess i keep gettin the itch everytime i look at Lynn's 88lbs blue..  
cast my rods out and wait, nothing happens the first 30mins or so..then i started to get this blips from my alarm..went over to look and it took off..shortly after, an 8lber came in the net..so i re-bait and cast back out..put more chum in and sit back... during this time a feller came over and talked to me about how he used to catch carp here when he was in high school back 50yrs ago.. we talked about how i caught these carp on the euro gear..i showed him my stuff and let him check out my rods.. give him the address for OGF and CAG.. he was anxious to see me catch a fish.. a dropback happens while we were talking and he was all into the alarm and starting to ask me more questions.. by this time i have recast and rebait acouple of times already..he hung around and we talked fishing for about half an hour..he left bummed out didn't see me landed one...
just as the guy drive away i starting to noticed my line keep twitching, nothing came out of my alarm tho..i didn't think much of it and kept staring at it harder.. i watched that line moved from where it was downstream and thought what the hell, i might as well see whats up..i picked up the rod and she started to bend.. i quickly nudge the rod a little to make sure the hook is set.. she started to surface almost immediately, the whole time i tried to keep my cool because she looks huge from afar.. it didn't take long for her to come in either..5-6 minutes max.. all i know is the whole time i was fighting this fish i was hoping my light lines won't break..
maaan..i love the smell of that carp slime in my van, i truly miss it..  
here she is..note how her body is curved..and note the irregular scale pattern..


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good deal Ak !! The fish was probably hatched like this ??? ....... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Someone may have gave it the BOOT... damn none carpers!!!
Good to see your back at it bro...


----------



## cypry (Jun 14, 2004)

It's got gut-ache from all that corn

Well done again ak...keep em coming


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

My first and only carp of the year also had similarv difformities. I hope a deformed carp as my first carp of the year is not some sort of omen.


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats. on another 20+ fish.  It looks like you're on a roll.Keep it up and you'll have a 25Lb. or bigger by the end of the week.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

or she could have been diving head first into some rocks or somethin like that.. but i think its a genetic thing.. she's a very healthy fish.. been eatin good too..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard about fish like that, swimming up a river, hit a cement wall and say......."dam".

Sort of like a dog that chases parked cars...... I think they're called pugs?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang AK, YOU NEED TO SHOW ME HOW IT'S DONE!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

No, Jack my friend that MY job this year......... I'm not taking it easy on you any more, sit back bring a pen & paper, becasue you'll be taking notes on how to catch the cats & carp Mellon Style!!!!!  

Nice job AK


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Take notes for me too  and THANKS in advance 
I really need to hookup with you guys this summer... stand back and watch the all fun


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

jack..come on up..before all this rain ruins it.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Cant AK, Working 12 hr days thru thursday..I have a nice slack water spot I am htting friday, all the rain wont hurt it.


----------

